# CCW - how to reconcile with "avoiding registration"?



## 50ShadesOfDirt (Nov 11, 2018)

I've always wanted to carry concealed, just in case. Colorado is open carry (most places), so I didn't pursue the CCW license, but I think I should get it done.

However, they want all kinds of info, and my first-born to boot. I'm used to that, but what I'm not yet decided on is the impact of CCW against any potential of "registration worries". Does CCW tip me over too much to "this family has guns, and we hit them first" if registration woes ever come to pass?

Up to this point (pre-CCW), I'm probably under the radar ... all my long guns, and one handgun, have been off the book hand-me-downs (parents to children) or purchases (friend to friend). I am contemplating the addition of some .22 handguns, if ever supply constraints lift.

What is the thinking of everyone else? Get the CCW, to be "safer in public, or less of a victim", or skip the CCW, to be more under the radar?


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

I think having a CCW is worth the trade off of big brother having another piece of paper on me. CCW isn't tied to any particular weapon, so you are perfectly within your rights to say you got a CCW in case you decided to get a handgun in the future. I'm more concerned about not having a weapon with me when I need it than I am about some agency rounding up all CCW carriers and asking what weapons they have.


----------



## 50ShadesOfDirt (Nov 11, 2018)

That leads, sort of, to a follow-on question ... without CCW or open-carry, how does one defend oneself or family? I've seen a few comments about "I can defend myself w/o the CCW", but all I can come up with for defense is "harsh language" (or some sort of martial arts).

Do folks acquire personal taser? Pepper spray?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

you do identify yourself as a gun owner with a ccw. but if you purchased a hunting license other than archery you have already done that.
I have guns purchased new including recently. I am a certified RSO , I am well known by the state as a firearms instructor for the state at times. not to much added risk for me

also your posting here on an open forum that you have guns 

they don't know what you have in either case , get the CCW or CLP or CCL or what ever your state has.

it is a lesson in risk management.

you carry without a CCW and you have legal risks , what they are in your state may vary from other states.

since I had been buying a gun deer license since I was 12 and every year since.
started working with state instruction in 2010 , WI got CCL in 2011 I had my paperwork in the first day we could apply.


as far as risk the last thing they will come for is your single stack or revolver CCW carry gun , they want all the rifles particularly semi auto and more than 10 rounds first but you don't have any of those


see 13 year old girls around here with pepper spray , in the eyes of the law it is a weapon and needs a CCL to carry , but cops over look it all the time.

electric weapons depend on the state , same as a handgun or pepper spray in the eyes of the law hear.

you already , pay taxes , live rural , don't vote their party , you are already the enemy why worry now.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

50ShadesOfDirt said:


> I've always wanted to carry concealed, just in case. Colorado is open carry (most places), so I didn't pursue the CCW license, but I think I should get it done.
> 
> However, they want all kinds of info, and my first-born to boot. I'm used to that, but what I'm not yet decided on is the impact of CCW against any potential of "registration worries". Does CCW tip me over too much to "this family has guns, and we hit them first" if registration woes ever come to pass?
> 
> ...


Your CCW information will come up any time an agency runs your drivers license. In some places this means when the officer comes up to your door, he may treat you differently than if he thought you were unarmed. In some states you are required to inform the officer that you are armed. This is a trap. If he has ran your license, he knows you are armed. If you don't inform him that you are armed, and he finds out that you are armed, he can charge you with failing to inform him, and the state can revoke your permit. 

When I was a Deputy people would sometimes inform me that they were armed, although in Arizona is wan't required. I would tell them that I didn't know anybody who wasn't armed, and treated everybody accordingly. 

Be sure you know which states honor your permit. There are people sitting in jail, who drove across a state line to go shopping were stopped for a traffic violation and ended up in big trouble.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> you do identify yourself as a gun owner with a ccw. but if you purchased a hunting license other than archery you have already done that.
> I have guns purchased new including recently. I am a certified RSO , I am well known by the state as a firearms instructor for the state at times. not to much added risk for me
> 
> also your posting here on an open forum that you have guns
> ...


What he said.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

Here if you have a ccw you go to the front of the background check. From 3,356 of 3,356 to 1 of 3,356. From a weekbor more due to backlog to moments.

So, there is that.

I sure wish I had some guns. It is too hard to get any now.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Rodeo's Bud said:


> Here if you have a ccw you go to the front of the background check. From 3,356 of 3,356 to 1 of 3,356. From a weekbor more due to backlog to moments.
> 
> So, there is that.
> 
> I sure wish I had some guns. It is too hard to get any now.


Impossible to buy now days!


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

the longest it has ever taken to get a background check for me was Tuesday night. they were so swamped that when the dealer called in my info they said it's running a little behind go check the website for the proceed and they were on to the next call. they were apparently very busy. in less than 5 minutes he finished getting everything boxed up and ready to go he knows I am going to pass. have ccl and long time customer. he checks online jots down the confirmation number and I am good to go.

also 2 forms on handgun in WI and they are just ever so slightly different how you have to list height and weight. one asks county of residence the other asks country of residence.

we used to have 48 hour wait on handguns , got rid of that a few years ago as it no longer made any sense , the 48 hours was when it took that long for them to go pull paper files in the late 70s for handguns.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Under certain circumstances a taser and pepper spray can be very useful. Pepper spray is highly flammable according to the label. Some states prohibit carrying either, some states have no restrictions on either, some states have mixed regulations. But there are situations in which pepper spray and/or a taser would be worthless.

I will say this about a CCW, if you keep your gun in your purse it is not under your control. My personal opinion, not a law. But lately there have been a number of purse snatchings reported around here. Somebody gets your purse, they get your gun too. And there have been a few instances of children getting into Mommy's purse, pulling out her gun and shooting someone. 

In Ohio the CCW info is linked to the car license plate. And every so often one of the news papers prints a list of names and addresses of CCW holders.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Danaus29 said:


> In Ohio the CCW info is linked to the car license plate. And every so often one of the news papers prints a list of names and addresses of CCW holders.


they made the law here in WI so that only an officer with need can access your CCL status , they only release to the public only nameless stats not even gender.


this is the only info that can be given out https://www.doj.state.wi.us/sites/default/files/dles/ccw/2020 Annual CCW Statistical Report(1).pdf

it makes everyone safer with no one knowing who by age or gender has a ccl it could have been 70K new female applications this year , it probably wasn't but it keeps criminals from trying to play the odds.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Here in NY you have to jump through a lot of hoops to even own a handgun. Even though it is State permit it is handled by the County. In some Counties it may take a few weeks, in others up to a year and a half. Some Counties require a firearm safety class and some do not.
There are two applications. One from the County and one from the State. They require fingerprints, photographs, four personal references ( from your County) who will be interviewed. You will also be interviewed and have a complete background check by your local and State police and I believe the FBI.your permit will then be reviewed by a Judge.
If you get your permit you will receive a letter giving you permission to purchase a handgun. After you purchase it the gun still stays in the store. The receipt and information on the firearm is sent to the court clerk who will enter the gun on your permit (usually 2 weeks) when the permit is sent back to you then you can go to the store and take possession of the firearm. Most permits are for hunting and target practice. A conceal carry can later be applied for after a year or two. There is no open carry in NY.
This is generally the norm. Because of certain political infighting between our County Clerk and Albany along with a firearm friendly Judge my wife and I got our Concealed Carry right off the bat in less than three months. My daughter who lives the next County over had hers in less than two.
I figure my name is already on a few lists.
I teach hunter training/ firearm safety as a volunteer for the State and have had a hunting license for over 50 years. It's probably common knowledge that I own firearms. Especially with the NRA sticker on my truck and the bumper sticker saying " There no such thing as too much ammo".


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Today I just stopped by for the mustard.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

Looks like mustard is scarcer than rifles by you.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

GTX63 said:


> Today I just stopped by for the mustard.
> View attachment 93370


the real question are there any 44mag or 30-30 in that rack of H&R/NEF handi rifles?

and they stock the right hot sauce.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

JJ Grandits said:


> Here in NY you have to jump through a lot of hoops to even own a handgun. Even though it is State permit it is handled by the County. In some Counties it may take a few weeks, in others up to a year and a half. Some Counties require a firearm safety class and some do not.
> There are two applications. One from the County and one from the State. They require fingerprints, photographs, four personal references ( from your County) who will be interviewed. You will also be interviewed and have a complete background check by your local and State police and I believe the FBI.your permit will then be reviewed by a Judge.
> If you get your permit you will receive a letter giving you permission to purchase a handgun. After you purchase it the gun still stays in the store. The receipt and information on the firearm is sent to the court clerk who will enter the gun on your permit (usually 2 weeks) when the permit is sent back to you then you can go to the store and take possession of the firearm. Most permits are for hunting and target practice. A conceal carry can later be applied for after a year or two. There is no open carry in NY.
> This is generally the norm. Because of certain political infighting between our County Clerk and Albany along with a firearm friendly Judge my wife and I got our Concealed Carry right off the bat in less than three months. My daughter who lives the next County over had hers in less than two.
> ...


in WI first off anyone who is 21 or older and passes a nics search can buy a handgun and carry it open and loaded including in a vehicle. you just go to the store fill out the 4473 and a state form that is almost identical other than how they ask high weight and county. the dealer calls in your info usually in 5 minutes or less they have a proceed. you walk out of the store with your gun provided you pass Nics and you can buy ammo at the same time

you could walk into a store with a fist full of money and walk out 20 minutes later with a pistol on each hip and a sack of ammo and be 100% legal , stores will ask you not to load till you exit the building.
most stores will box your gun and have you leave with it in a box or case , I have purchased used guns where I just walk out with it but most places put it in a box or case.

if you took hunters ed , you can take a picture of your hunters ed card , drivers license/ state ID and fill out the online form enter your credit card number for the 40 dollar and in most cases have your CCL in the mail in 1 week.
not much surprise we have about 500K license to carry concealed in the state with a population of 5.5 million or about 1 in 10 eligible adults have a license to carry concealed.
everyone can carry open.

40 is your first five years if you renew it is 22 dollars for each additional 5 years the legislation stated it could only cost what it took to process and no be a revenue generator.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> the real question are there any 44mag or 30-30 in that rack of H&R/NEF handi rifles?
> 
> and they stock the right hot sauce.


That Louisiana stuff is just a knock off. Petes is the real deal.

They'll ask you the same question whether you are buying eggs or ammo-
"Paper or plastic."


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

The guy that worked night shift at our towns gas station used to always open carry. The station has since been bought out by middle easterners that don’t carry. I’m surprised more gas station employees, especially night shift,don’t open carry? Many corporate stations might poo poo it, but there are a lot of mom and pop places in my area of Wisconsin.


----------



## 50ShadesOfDirt (Nov 11, 2018)

OK ... I'll proceed to get the CCW ... on the assumption that guns will become available sometime in the future! It might make it better to then also get a taser/p-spray.

They'll just have to get a bigger file folder for me ...

Still have to break the news to my first-born ...

Thanks, all!


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

It's crazy how difficult some states make it to carry a handgun, thankfully I live in a pro gun state. All I had to do was submit the paperwork and get printed, pay $75 (many years ago) and got a lifetime concealed carry permit. No permits needed for open carry.

My buddy in state next door had to purchase a pistol then go through a waiting period to get it, take a couple days of expensive classroom training, get printed and pay a hefty (I think $500) fee, then go through another waiting period to get his carry permit. And that permit is only good for one specific pistol, plus he has to produce a FOID card anytime he wants to buy ammo.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

What is weird in NY is that unless you have a pistol permit you can not even touch a handgun. You have to be 21 to get a pistol permit. You can not legally handle any firearm if you are younger than 12 years old.
In Hunter training kids under 12 have to use an air gun for the practical exercises.
However if you are 12 or older but not 21 you can shoot my handguns under my supervision at a certified range.
My great nephew who is 20 has fired all my handguns legally but at 21 he is breaking the law.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

The ppp/ pistol purchase permits and concealed carry are on a six month backlog a few counties over!!!. It was on Yahoo this morning. Hyatt's gun and pawn if anyone can link that???


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Fishindude said:


> It's crazy how difficult some states make it to carry a handgun, thankfully I live in a pro gun state. All I had to do was submit the paperwork and get printed, pay $75 (many years ago) and got a lifetime concealed carry permit. No permits needed for open carry.
> 
> My buddy in state next door had to purchase a pistol then go through a waiting period to get it, take a couple days of expensive classroom training, get printed and pay a hefty (I think $500) fee, then go through another waiting period to get his carry permit. And that permit is only good for one specific pistol, plus he has to produce a FOID card anytime he wants to buy ammo.


welcome to the ILL state , there is a reason 68 of 102 counties went 2A sanctuary and refuse to enforce any more of their BS it wasn't working 

you can quote me on this " no mater how much you abuse your citizens you will never make criminals obey the law."


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> welcome to the ILL state , there is a reason 68 of 102 counties went 2A sanctuary and refuse to enforce any more of their BS it wasn't working
> 
> you can quote me on this " no mater how much you abuse your citizens you will never make criminals obey the law."


In Illinois the criminals make the law.
Tens of millions of dollars yearly are collected from their FOID and CCP programs and much of it is arm swept off of the table and pocketed/put into the general fund. So now they have a small understaffed and underequipped office of state police employees who handle processing those permission slips for the entire state, which has been stated, is way behind.
Imagine if the money collected was for SNAP, or abortions, or welfare. I doubt that money would be getting vacuumed up like that.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Personally, I'd sit on any plans until I know where this new administration is going with taxing guns. I hear in order to bypass the 2nd Amendment, they're going to tax everything - guns and everything associated with them _yearly. _
That means if you've registered a gun, gotten a CCW or had a background check - you're in their radar.

I know some here, have had terrible accidents and lost all their guns.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

the majority of gun owners have between 1 and 4 guns.

you may be on the radar for your carry gun but there are lots of people who have a couple handguns , in the city this is actually the norm. I found it odd myself but I belong to a rifle and pistol club in a near by city. I just figured everyone had a rifle shotgun and then pistols. in the city it is pistols then shotgun and maybe rifle if they hunt.

the question is whit approximate 1/3 of the nations counties already 2nd Amendment sanctuary , it will be interesting.

in NY state 52 counties oppose the NY safe act 
335 counties , cities and townships 

it is less than half the population yet 95% of land mass of the state 

they are saying 5% compliance and that is in and around those NYC counties , California and Ill aren't getting much different than 5% either.


----------



## Drizler (Jun 16, 2002)

JJ Grandits said:


> Here in NY you have to jump through a lot of hoops to even own a handgun. Even though it is State permit it is handled by the County. In some Counties it may take a few weeks, in others up to a year and a half. Some Counties require a firearm safety class and some do not.
> There are two applications. One from the County and one from the State. They require fingerprints, photographs, four personal references ( from your County) who will be interviewed. You will also be interviewed and have a complete background check by your local and State police and I believe the FBI.your permit will then be reviewed by a Judge.
> If you get your permit you will receive a letter giving you permission to purchase a handgun. After you purchase it the gun still stays in the store. The receipt and information on the firearm is sent to the court clerk who will enter the gun on your permit (usually 2 weeks) when the permit is sent back to you then you can go to the store and take possession of the firearm. Most permits are for hunting and target practice. A conceal carry can later be applied for after a year or two. There is no open carry in NY.
> This is generally the norm. Because of certain political infighting between our County Clerk and Albany along with a firearm friendly Judge my wife and I got our Concealed Carry right off the bat in less than three months. My daughter who lives the next County over had hers in less than two.
> ...


Neuyorkistan leaves it up to the prejudices of whoever the local judge is. In the case of Clinton County we had aboard core Lib for decades who refused to issue concealed carry . He would issue for sporting purposes only. Thankfully he went away a few years back and a more reasonable judge took his place. 
NY has one other wonderful feature. Some bright Libtard made them furnish the name and address of every pistol permit holder in the state. All so all the snowflakes could know who near them is dangerous. They were even gracious enough to furnish the pre computer files from the old paper permits back to at least 1985 and beyond. So the crooks have full access to everyone in NYS who has hand guns. Nothing could go wrong here now could it


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

50ShadesOfDirt said:


> That leads, sort of, to a follow-on question ... without CCW or open-carry, how does one defend oneself or family? I've seen a few comments about "I can defend myself w/o the CCW", but all I can come up with for defense is "harsh language" (or some sort of martial arts).
> 
> Do folks acquire personal taser? Pepper spray?


Knife. Though I have a friend who's trained specifically to kill without weapons. Or evidence.

Jeff


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

JJ Grandits said:


> What is weird in NY is that unless you have a pistol permit you can not even touch a handgun. You have to be 21 to get a pistol permit. You can not legally handle any firearm if you are younger than 12 years old.
> In Hunter training kids under 12 have to use an air gun for the practical exercises.
> However if you are 12 or older but not 21 you can shoot my handguns under my supervision at a certified range.
> My great nephew who is 20 has fired all my handguns legally but at 21 he is breaking the law.


I can only recommend moving to a place that has less restrictions. I grew up in Michigan, and I really like it there, but I don't even visit anymore because of their restrictive laws. As with most things in life, it boils down to choices.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I just found out that carrying a concealed deadly weapon (other than a handgun) in one of our close cities is a misdemeanor. So now everyone carrying keys or scissors in their pocket or purse is commiting a misdemeanor.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Danaus29 said:


> I just found out that carrying a concealed deadly weapon (other than a handgun) in one of our close cities is a misdemeanor. So now everyone carrying keys or scissors in their pocket or purse is commiting a misdemeanor.


yes and no 

some things are only considered deadly weapons when used as such 

as an example in 2016 WI made all knives just tools unless used as a weapon so no a knife in your pocket even with a large blade is not a concealed weapon.

2016 was a big year for fixing knife laws in a lot of places


----------



## Drizler (Jun 16, 2002)

If you’re really going to stay in the state start right now. They drag their asses usually taking 6 months literally. Here’s how you do it.
Head to your local NYSP barracks and Inquire. I believe you get the packet there. Ya gotta pay for your prints and it ends up being last I knew $125 approx. While there be sure to ask the desk guy if the local judge grants typically grants CC permits or is one of those who I insists on the home , range and transport permit. Better to find out right there if you can and go for CC if you can. 
Whatever you do PICK RELIABLE EASILY FOUND REFERENCES. Folks they can EASILY TALK TO. 
They used to have BCI do it but now it’s randomly assigned to any trooper. They may look them up and can just call them. So make it easy for that trooper to get ahold of everyone . I assume former employers ( easily reachable) neighbors especially local are good choices. 
It’s probably going to take 6 months. Why? Because once it’s done the judges like to just leave that stack 6 months back as they go through them. It’s just the way they are In The People’s Republic. I wouldn’t bug anyone about it either, just shut up and coloras they say in the military. 
Here’s the big lie, that you need to buy a handgun within a specified period. It doesn’t matter if you even own one so don’t sweat putting anything on the permit until your ready. 
Aside the crim check their primary interests are heavy boozing ,bar room brawling and Domestic Violence. They surely will ask references about those subjects
Here’s a thought to ponder. Guns from another time and place you inherited Ect. If say you got a hand me down considering the present climate ask yourself this! Do you want any of the friendlies even knowing you have it when the buyer is dead. I think not and as long as you aren’t going to use it in public like a range gun ect.. Once NY has it in their file it’s there forever. Long guns aren’t registered ( yet) except for AR’s and only a tiny percentage registers theirs . I bet it’s mostly the ones that bought them in NY because they had to. 
HUGE ADVICE: OPT OUT of having your info published. There’s a form you fill out in doing the permit telling them you don’t want your name and address listed on the internet like sex offender. You may have to ask for it but get it or every gang rat can see that you are a good burglary target. They may not offer it up so be sure to ask because once you fail to file it you’re on there just like ME. If they ask you why you don’t want published tell them exactly what I just said ! 
Once you get the permit buying guns is easy. Mail order shipped to local FFL then take the receipt to the county clerk office. Give them the permit and $5 for each and take their stamped copy back to the FFL and get your gun, done. 
Last big thought I forgot earlier , WHY YOU WANT A CARRY PERMIT. 
Tell them you are an avid hiker , outdoorsman ect, anything but U NO WHAT from U NO WHO! Things like liking a gun along in the mountains , bears and that don’t want to drag along a rifle in the mountains hiking , off-road trail biking ect. . Believe me there are some huge bears in the Adirondacks and trust me you can’t outrun the fattest dump bear there ever was I promise. A shot over their head will send them all running pronto.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

3 of my 4 kids daughter being the first have cc. Boys just did their recert. Both decided the government knows all the stuff already. Daughter recert last year.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Breaking news, to me anyway, Ohio concealed carry permit information is not public record! Some instructors are now offering ladies only classroom instruction.


----------

